# Vapeclub - Zna 30w Clones - Preorders Now Open



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

Looking for a DNA box, want something a bit more elegant?
Our friends from the orient has cloned the ZNA 30W and stock should arrive by the 20th-25th of August, pre-order here to reserve yours.

Please note they will be available in black and silver, the image on the website depicts two silver'ish units. I am not entirely sure which one it will be at this point but getting more pics asap...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (30/7/14)

Aaaah! Why did you go and do that? 
This is the one I've been wanting forever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

I quite fancy the ZNA myself, reminds me of those paraffin lighters one used to get .. long ago .. when I was a baby ..


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

My next box. AWESOME STUFF


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

Here's the lighter I was referring to..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

Is the unit smaller than the dna 30 clone?


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

Definitely


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

Do you have the dimensions maybe?


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

Details are very sketchy at this point, expecting some photos and measurements soon though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

Plz let me know @JakesSA


----------



## ET (30/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Looking for a DNA box, want something a bit more elegant?
> Our friends from the orient has cloned the ZNA 30W and stock should arrive by the 20th-25th of August, pre-order here to reserve yours.
> 
> Please note they will be available in black and silver, the image on the website depicts two silver'ish units. I am not entirely sure which one it will be at this point but getting more pics asap...
> View attachment 8871


 

yeah to avoid any suprises, you better check with your supplier as when some of us was planning a group buy on this we got this response
"with your pic send to me, there is one items not right, zna fit for 18490 and 18650 battery, but the kit with 18490tube, if you need also fit with 18650 battery, need buy the 18650tube, with $10 more."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (31/7/14)

i think i should get one to complete my vape arsenal ??

@Fickie you NEED one of these !


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/7/14)

Looks damn neat


----------



## Silverbear (31/7/14)

This is one device that I am going to hold out until I can get the original.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki (31/7/14)

Wow this is so tempting! It's such a gorgeous mod  can't imagine myself going over to dripping and not keen on a kayfun tho. It would sure look good in a collection!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (31/7/14)

Silverbear said:


> This is one device that I am going to hold out until I can get the original.


 
Want to buy mine  ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silverbear (31/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Want to buy mine  ?


Wrong time of the month, but yes.

Have got Son 13th and wife 45th three days apart, so budget in sy 'moer', if you still want to discuss at the end of August and it is still up for grabs, then yes.


----------



## Ash (7/8/14)

JakesSA said:


> Looking for a DNA box, want something a bit more elegant?
> Our friends from the orient has cloned the ZNA 30W and stock should arrive by the 20th-25th of August, pre-order here to reserve yours.
> 
> Please note they will be available in black and silver, the image on the website depicts two silver'ish units. I am not entirely sure which one it will be at this point but getting more pics asap...
> View attachment 8871


 
Who is making this clone??? i would love to get this if its a decent clone.


----------



## rvdwesth (14/8/14)

I definitely need one of these!
Do you think you will you have some at the Vape Meet @JakesSA ?


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

JakesSA said:


> Details are very sketchy at this point, expecting some photos and measurements soon though.


And updates on this?


----------



## VapeGrrl (14/8/14)

Hi

Just to update you all the ZNA 30W will hopeful;ly be here earliest next week. Will let you know when I know more

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (14/8/14)

So should I wait to preorder until you have stock in as I have a few reservations and need to ensure this is what I am looking for .will pricing remain the same ?


----------



## JakesSA (14/8/14)

Hi

You are welcome to wait I just cant guarantee availability once I have loaded them onto the website and as for pricing I will confirm with tomorrow night if it will remain the same or change. I have to ask @JakesSA and he is in Singapore atm.


----------



## Zegee (14/8/14)

Are these 18650


----------



## ET (14/8/14)

as far as i know the zna is an 18450 mod, with optional 18650 tube but then it looks a bit blech. now if these cloners went and made a 18650 version of the zna that would be awesome. guess we shall hear back soon


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/8/14)

Hi @Zegee 

Spoke to @JakesSA and he says that the pricing will be slightly higher and yes these are 18650


----------



## Vapington (17/8/14)

So much for "All items are original, authentic and serial number verifiable where applicable."


----------



## Andre (17/8/14)

Vapington said:


> So much for "All items are original, authentic and serial number verifiable where applicable."


Not sure what you are alluding to, but the one referred to in this thread has been marketed as a clone from the start. It takes a 18650 battery. Will certainly not approximate the workmanship of the original you acquired.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (17/8/14)

Vapington said:


> So much for "All items are original, authentic and serial number verifiable where applicable."



The important part being "where applicable"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (17/8/14)

Vapington said:


> So much for "All items are original, authentic and serial number verifiable where applicable."


 
My apologies, the thread heading is somewhat misleading. I'll update it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/8/14)

JakesSA said:


> My apologies, the thread heading is somewhat misleading. I'll update it now.


Ah, did not take that into account, well done, Sir.


----------



## Morne (21/8/14)

@JakesSA any updates on these ZNA's?


----------



## JakesSA (21/8/14)

We had a delay but it looks like they are shipping tomorrow  This means they will be at Vapeclub towards Thursday next week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

